# [SOLVED] local connection only



## speedthrills (Dec 28, 2007)

i have a new laptop running vista home premium and a supanet branded wireless modem router (i have e mailed supanet for manafacturer but no reply yet and tec line is £1 a min) if i couple the laptop via earthanet cable no problem accessing internet but if i connect wirelessly it tells me i have local connection only and vista just sugests i reset my router. my ps3 and wii work perfectly well wirelessly with no internet access problems and my laptop has also connected to an unsecured network with full access i .have downloaded and run network magic but this has not been able to fix the problem 
i have read however that some routers are not vista compatable but i dont want to buy another if its just a setting hope someone can help


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: local connection only*

Changes that may help to increase the compatibility of Vista with older networking devices:



*Disable the IP Helper service:*

1. Go to Start and type in "services.msc" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Scroll down to the IP Helper service, right click on it and select Properties
3. In the dropdown box that says "Automatic" or "Manual", set it to Disabled and then click on "Apply"
4. Then click on "Stop" to stop the service from running in the current session
5. Click OK to exit the dialog



*Disable IPv6:*

1. Go to Start and type in "ncpa.cpl" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Right click on each network connection and select "Properties"
3. Remove the checkmark from the box next to "Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6)
4. Click OK to exit the dialog

_NOTE: You should do this for each network connection._



*Disable the DHCP Broadcast Flag:* 

Link: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/928233

Go to Start and type in *regedit* and press Enter.
Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{GUID}
In this registry path, click the (GUID) subkey to be updated.
If the key DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag does not exist, use the Edit menu, point to New, and then click DWORD (32-bit) Value. In the New Value #1 box, type DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then press ENTER. _If the key exists, skip this step_.
Right-click DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then click Modify.
In the Value data box, type 0, and then click OK.
Close Registry Editor.
_NOTE: You should do this for each and every GUID subkey._




The only program I'm aware of that currently relies on IPv6 is the new Windows Meeting Space. The first 2 changes will cause that program not to work - but will leave all of your normal (IPv4) connections unaffected. If it causes problems that you can't overcome, simply revert back to the original settings.


----------



## speedthrills (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: local connection only*

thanks the dchp compatability was the problem but i modified per microsoft link i.e. added the line DchpConnEnableBcastFlagToggle data value #1 and everything now works fine (on mine wireless subkey GUID was last in list by trial and error)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: local connection only*

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

